

There's no need to panic over factorable keys--just mind your Ps and Qs - tonfa
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/nadiah/new-research-theres-no-need-panic-over-factorable-keys-just-mind-your-ps-and-qs

======
primecommenter
"We did this by computing the greatest common divisor (GCD) of all pairs of
moduli from RSA public keys on the Internet." For your key to be safe from
this method, all you need to do is choose the factors of the modulus uniquely,
not even necessarily randomly.

